# VPN Fritzbox mit Server



## Anubia (1. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor dem Problem einen im Datencenter gehosteten dedizierten Windows Server 2008R2 Terminal Server mit unserem Netzwerk zu Verbinden. Wir benutzen eine Fritzbox 7390 als Router mit fester öffentlicher IP. Der VPN Tunnel soll permanent offen gehalten werden. Es geht prinzipiell darum, dass die in unserem Netzwerk angebundenen Netzwerk-Drucker auf dem Server fest installiert werden müssen.
Das Mappen während der Terminal Server Session reicht dabei leider nicht aus.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen kann. An den Router des Datencenters kommen wir für gewöhnlich nicht heran.

Über eine Hilfestellung bin ich sehr dankbar.

Greez


----------

